# DVR522/625 - L544 Software Experiences/Bugs Discuss



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

New version spooling last days:
119W tp19

```
PID=0894h
 DownloadID:AWXD
 Upgrading parts of new FW with filters: [2]
 L544:'L100'-'L543'
 L544:'L100'-'L543'
 New FW:'L544'
 List of BootStraps and BuildConfigs and SN: [10/10]
'1[A-I0-4]1[CD0-8]'&'GA[D-HJ-NPQST].': 	{DVR522} R0054944480-R0064696960
'1[A-I0-4]3[0-2]'&'GA[D-HJ-NPQST].': 	{DVR522} R0054944480-R0064696960
'1[A-I0-4]1[CD0-8]'&'GJ[A-HJ-NP-Z2-9].': {DVR625} R0057510946-R0076828250 R0079258874-R0079258874
'1[A-I0-4]3[0-2]'&'GJ[A-HJ-NP-Z2-9].': 	{DVR625} R0057510946-R0076828250 R0079258874-R0079258874
'1[A-I0-4]1[CD0-8]'&'GK[A-B].': 	{DVR625} R0000000001-R4000000000
'1[A-I0-4]3[0-2]'&'GK[A-B].': 		{DVR625} R0000000001-R4000000000
'1[A-I0-4]1[CD0-8]'&'GN[E-HKLNPQST].': 	{DVR625} R0000000001-R4000000000
'1[A-I0-4]3[0-2]'&'GN[E-HKLNPQST].': 	{DVR625} R0000000001-R4000000000
'1[A-I0-4]1[CD0-8]'&'GP[A-HL-NP-RX-Z2-8].': {DVR625} R0000000001-R4000000000
'1[A-I0-4]3[0-2]'&'GP[A-HL-NP-RX-Z2-8].': {DVR625} R0000000001-R4000000000
```


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Last night the spool updated:

```
PID=0894h
 DownloadID:AXXD
 Upgrading parts of new FW with filters: [2]
 L544:'L100'-'L543'
 L544:'L100'-'L543'
 New FW:'L544'
 List of BootStraps and BuildConfigs and SN: [10/10]
'1[A-I0-4]1[CD0-8]'&'GA[D-HJ-NPQST].': 	{DVR522}  R0054944480-R0066090250
'1[A-I0-4]3[0-2]'&'GA[D-HJ-NPQST].': 	{DVR522}  R0054944480-R0066090250
'1[A-I0-4]1[CD0-8]'&'GJ[A-HJ-NP-Z2-9].': {DVR625}  R0057510946-R0079269723
'1[A-I0-4]3[0-2]'&'GJ[A-HJ-NP-Z2-9].': 	{DVR625}  R0057510946-R0079269723
'1[A-I0-4]1[CD0-8]'&'GK[A-B].': 	{DVR625}  R0000000001-R4000000000
'1[A-I0-4]3[0-2]'&'GK[A-B].': 	{DVR625}  R0000000001-R4000000000
'1[A-I0-4]1[CD0-8]'&'GN[E-HKLNPQST].': 	{DVR625}  R0000000001-R4000000000
'1[A-I0-4]3[0-2]'&'GN[E-HKLNPQST].': 	{DVR625}  R0000000001-R4000000000
'1[A-I0-4]1[CD0-8]'&'GP[A-HL-NP-RX-Z2-8].': {DVR625}  R0000000001-R4000000000
'1[A-I0-4]3[0-2]'&'GP[A-HL-NP-RX-Z2-8].': {DVR625}  R0000000001-R4000000000
```


----------



## shadough (Dec 31, 2006)

I did notice that now, in the guide, there is an "Advertisement" now at the bottom of the screen, thus deleting one of the channel spaces in the guide. Guide only shows 4 channels now and I think before it showed 5.


----------



## FarmerBob (Nov 28, 2002)

Knew of the ad on the EPG from L629 on my 722. Got rid of that. But now we are getting the video and audio skipping that we had/have on our 722.


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

shadough said:


> I did notice that now, in the guide, there is an "Advertisement" now at the bottom of the screen, thus deleting one of the channel spaces in the guide. Guide only shows 4 channels now and I think before it showed 5.


Try Menu-6-1-7 then disable banner or make a Favorites List.


----------



## monoxyde (Aug 5, 2010)

With my DP 512 with software L544, I'm unable to see orbital 77. Has anyone else experienced this?


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

monoxyde said:


> With my DP 512 with software L544, I'm unable to see orbital 77. Has anyone else experienced this?


77 has MPEG4 HD and SD.The 512 is a MPEG2 SD DVR.To see 77 you will need an MPEG4/MPEG2 HDDVR.:welcome_s


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Not quite right, actually wrong.

Point is 8PSK modulated transponders - old devices like 522/625 (no such 512 exist !) cannot lock to the tpns; regardless satellite position; dish sometimes changing the modulation from/to QPSK/8PSK for SAME transponder, so today it can be wrong, but tomorrow - right.

Next thing is channel's video compression - MPEG-2/4, but have nothing to checking signal level or switch configuration !


----------



## monoxyde (Aug 5, 2010)

P Smith said:


> Not quite right, actually wrong.
> 
> Point is 8PSK modulated transponders - old devices like 522/625 (no such 512 exist !) cannot lock to the tpns; regardless satellite position; dish sometimes changing the modulation from/to QPSK/8PSK for SAME transponder, so today it can be wrong, but tomorrow - right.
> 
> Next thing is channel's video compression - MPEG-2/4, but have nothing to checking signal level or switch configuration !


Um, do your research before you claim something doesn't exist! 
dishnetwork.com/receivers/dvr/default.aspx (won't let me post a link since I don't have at least 5 posts, so please bear with me).
I had explained, its a 522/625 with a newer software version on it.... it just doesn't have TV 2 enabled.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Well, read my posts here for last 8 years.


----------



## monoxyde (Aug 5, 2010)

No need to argue.... there is a 512. My 512 has the beta L544 software on it. It is why I posted in this forum. From reading your post, or one of the other posts I figured out why it doesn't work.

512 is MPEG-2. My dish points to Eastern Arc, which is MPEG-4 only. I have two other MPEG-4 receivers, 211k and 222k. From doing my reading I have gathered that my locals (Greenville, SC) are broadcast in Hi-def on the Eastern Arc, and just SD on the Western Arc.

Am I correct in that all of my other core programming is on 110 and 119? What would be the easiest way for me to add my 512 into my location? A Western Arc install with a wing satellite on the 61.5 orbital (so I could get local Hi Def)?

Or should I just get a Western Arc dish also and plug it into a switch?

As far as my reading has gone, Western Arc (WA) broadcasts at a stronger power than Eastern Arc (EA) and I do have *MAJOR* problems every time it rains/gets cloudy. If I have both EA and WA setup would I notice a difference when it rains?

Thanks, and sorry. :grin:


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Sure, especially in your position . I mean your newbie status.

You're dead wrong with the "512" model. Just post System Info screen for prove it.
Also, L5.44 is NOT beta software, beta is naming differently - see my posts about spooling FW.
More to parse from your posting ...
_Eastern Arc, which is MPEG-4 only_ - not really true, some SD channels of EA are MPEG-2.
_Am I correct in that all of my other core programming is on 110 and 119?_ - opposite, your core programming is on EA ie 61.5W/72.7W/77W.

Bottom line - you could duplicate your WA setup (110W/119W and 129W if there your LiL) for *"PVR510" or "DVR522"* only, but it will take time money, time and will double coax cables in your home - there is no way to combine 6 sats by switches ( 5 sats is the max).


----------



## monoxyde (Aug 5, 2010)

I will post the system info screen later tomorrow when I get a chance. I have been working at Dish Network/Echostar for almost 3 years now (my particular plant has changed names a few times). I got invited to join the Echostar beta testing group, and software L544 is still considered beta, trust me. Otherwise why would it be on the receiver that I am to do problem reports on? Also, I understand EA transmits *some* SD broadcasts.... otherwise I wouldn't pick up any channels. But, I only get music channels and a few other international broadcasts. Since I only speak English and am not really a big music lover it has little use for me. So, that being said, my only choice to get the receiver working would be to pick up WA and possibly have a second dish pointing at 61.5 as a wing so I can continue to get my locals in HD.


----------



## monoxyde (Aug 5, 2010)

Need or want any more proof? Did you not go to that link I posted? It says "DVR 512" on that dishnetwork.com link....


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Well, you catch me off guard. I didn't aware when dish change model name of 522/625 DRVs to the "Solo DVR 512". Perhaps recently, but essentially it is 522/625.
BTW, what disk size installed in your "512" ?
As to L544 being beta, I'm still disagree with you - just look how many devices fall into last spool (post#1 and #2).

EDIT: After rechecking dish current SW page, I reassure you it's the same device as 522/625; reading its description I found it has 160 GB drive - sort of in a middle between 522 with 120GB and 625 with 250 GB. Perhaps dish should name it as "516" after 501/40 508/80 and 510/120 GB.
Here is whole set of currently supporting dish devices. I see dish treat 922 as not a production device, it still so buggy and not allow to be exposed on the page.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Current spool:


```
PID=0894h New FW: 'L544'
 DownloadID: AYXD
 Upgrading FW:
 L544 [80,10,02,03C5]:'L100'-'L543'
 L544 [80,10,06,0364]:'L100'-'L543'
  List of BootStraps and BuildConfigs and SN:
 '1[A-I0-4]1[CD0-8]' & 'GA[D-HJ-NPQST].': {DVR522} [2]  R0054944480-R0068695126
 '1[A-I0-4]3[0-2]8]' & 'GA[D-HJ-NPQST].': {DVR522} [2]  R0054944480-R0068695126
 '1[A-I0-4]1[CD0-8]' & 'GJ[A-HJ-NP-Z2-9].': {DVR625} [2]  R0057510946-R0083896375
 '1[A-I0-4]3[0-2]8]' & 'GJ[A-HJ-NP-Z2-9].': {DVR625} [2]  R0057510946-R0083896375
 '1[A-I0-4]1[CD0-8]' & 'GK[A-B].NP-Z2-9].': {DVR625} [2]  R0000000001-R4000000000
 '1[A-I0-4]3[0-2]8]' & 'GK[A-B].NP-Z2-9].': {DVR625} [2]  R0000000001-R4000000000
 '1[A-I0-4]1[CD0-8]' & 'GN[E-HKLNPQST].].': {DVR512} [2]  R0000000001-R4000000000
 '1[A-I0-4]3[0-2]8]' & 'GN[E-HKLNPQST].].': {DVR512} [2]  R0000000001-R4000000000
 '1[A-I0-4]1[CD0-8]' & 'GP[A-HL-NP-RX-Z2-8].': {DVR512} [2]  R0000000001-R4000000000
 '1[A-I0-4]3[0-2]8]' & 'GP[A-HL-NP-RX-Z2-8].': {DVR512} [2]  R0000000001-R4000000000

PID=0891h New FW: 'L544'
 DownloadID: AZXD
 Upgrading FW:
 L544 [80,10,02,03C5]:'L040'-'L543'
 L544 [80,10,06,0364]:'L040'-'L543'
 List of BootStraps and BuildConfigs and SN:
 '1[A-I0-4]1[CD0-8]' & 'GA[D-HJ-NPQST].': {DVR522} [2]  R0000000001-R4000000000
 '1[A-I0-4]1[CD0-8]' & 'GJ[A-HJ-NP-Z2-9].': {DVR625} [2]  R0000000001-R4000000000
 '1[A-I0-4]1[CD0-8]' & 'GK[A-B].NP-Z2-9].': {DVR625} [2]  R0000000001-R4000000000
 '1[A-I0-4]1[CD0-8]' & 'GN[E-HKLNPQST].].': {DVR512} [2]  R0000000001-R4000000000
 '1[A-I0-4]1[CD0-8]' & 'GP[A-HL-NP-RX-Z2-8].': {DVR512} [2]  R0000000001-R4000000000
 '1[A-I0-4]3[0-2]8]' & 'GA[D-HJ-NPQST].2-8].': {DVR522} [2]  R0000000001-R4000000000
 '1[A-I0-4]3[0-2]8]' & 'GJ[A-HJ-NP-Z2-9].8].': {DVR625} [2]  R0000000001-R4000000000
 '1[A-I0-4]3[0-2]8]' & 'GK[A-B].NP-Z2-9].8].': {DVR625} [2]  R0000000001-R4000000000
 '1[A-I0-4]3[0-2]8]' & 'GN[E-HKLNPQST].].8].': {DVR512} [2]  R0000000001-R4000000000
 '1[A-I0-4]3[0-2]8]' & 'GP[A-HL-NP-RX-Z2-8].': {DVR512} [2]  R0000000001-R4000000000
```


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

And for you monoxyde only - how BETA spool look:


```
PID=0892h
 DownloadID: 2JTD
 Upgrading FW:
 FDC1 [80,10,02,05A8]:'AAA1'-'FDC0','L040'-'L543'
 New FW: 'FDC1'
 List of BootStraps and BuildConfigs and SN:
 '1[A-I0-4][13][CD0-8]' & 'GA[D-HJ-NPQST].': {DVR522} [39]  ...
 '1[A-I0-4][13][CD0-8]' & 'GJ[A-HJ-NP-Z2-9].': {DVR625} [95]  ...
 '1[A-I0-4][13][CD0-8]' & 'GN[E-HKLNPQST].].': {DVR512} [1]  R006008xxxx
 '1[A-I0-4][13][CD0-8]' & 'GP[A-HL-NP-RX-Z2-8].': {DVR512} [1]  R007050xxxx
```


----------

